# Game of Thrones: White Walkers v. M. Jackson?



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

How cool, hahaha....thanks for posting


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh I love Game of Thrones and that was one of the best scenes of the series so far...one of , cause there have been many filled with badassery. Tonights the finale !! thanks for posting that vid.


----------

